# Who have you seen in concert?



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

I like music a lot.  And I've been to quite a few concerts.  So, here's who I saw live:

Elton John ('92)     (first concert)
Bryan Adams ('94)
Elton John ('95)
Depeche Mode ('01)

Then, after a 12 year hiatus...

Kid Rock ('13)
Buckcherry ('13)
Depeche Mode ('13)
Kid Rock again ('13)
Kiss ('14)
Def Leppard ('14)
U2 ('15)
Van Halen with David Lee Roth singing ('15)
Kid Rock ('15)   
AC/DC ('15)
AC/DC ('16)
Guns N' Roses ('16)
Journey ('16)     The Doobie Brothers opened for them
And later this month, I'm seeing Howard Jones at the House of Blues in Chicago ( he was popular in the 80's)

As you can see, I saw a ton of concerts in the last 3 years.  Mainly to get them scratched off my bucket list, and also before these bands ultimately break up.  I was very fortunate to see AC/DC twice.

So feel free to share what concerts you've seen.  Hope to hear from many of you.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

Oh god, too many. Mostly local/regional acts but also some big names. I'll stick with those to save time (can't remember all the years, especially after reaching 21 lol)

First concert was Weird Al, when I was a kid ('99). Saw him again recently.

Shinedown/Staind/Puddle of Mud
Counting Crows
Goo Goo Dolls
REO Speedwagon
Journey
Bob Dylan
Pat Benetar
Elvis Costello
Primus (twice, first time with special guests Bob Weir and Gogol Bordello)
Michael Franti & Spearhead
Living Colour
Bob Weir
The Wailers
STS9
Umphrey's McGee
Fishbone
Bassnectar
Gov't Mule (four times!)
The Avett Brothers

EDIT- Forgot  Steel Pulse

Aaaand many, many, many more.


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 6, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Oh god, too many. Mostly local/regional acts but also some big names. I'll still with those to save time (can't remember all the years, especially after reaching 21 lol)
> 
> First concert was Weird Al, when I was a kid ('99). Saw him again recently.
> 
> ...


Nice list.  I'm jealous you got to se Weird Al.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 6, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Nice list.  I'm jealous you got to se Weird Al.



Would highly recommend it. He put on a great show each time.


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 6, 2016)

First one (besides a Christian concert when I was a young teen) was New Kids on the Block. (I know, cheesy. But I was a 13 yr old girl). 

Me & Okami saw Marvelous 3 play their last show. Saw Staind the same night, outdoor concert in Olympic Park in Atlanta (and it was Free!) about 15yrs ago. 

We also saw Rob Thomas (Matchbox 20) play a private show (only 100 attendees) and sat 10 ft from the stage, got to shake his hand & have a pic taken. Total fangirl moment!! (Won tix off the radio)

Coldplay. (Again, I won tix.) (Amazing show!!)

I took our girl to see Rob Thomas on his solo tour, in 2014, small venue, only 1000 or so peeps. And thru a charity we are part of, she & I were the only ones in Atl to go back stage & meet him! She was freaked out to say the least! (His music has been the soundtrack to my life.)

Okami has a much wider array that he has seen. Kinda jealous of it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 6, 2016)

Only been to one concert so far. I don't remember much from it or who was playing, but I do know Slayers and possibly Disturbed were playing.

It's many years ago and I don't remember much of it. Was back when I had barely hit 18.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 7, 2016)

Oh God!! I have been fortunate to have seen a few great concerts in my time. I can't even list the 90's. My brother was in a local heavy metal band, so I saw many local and regional acts. But here are my highlights.
1978-79? KISS live at The Omni in Atlanta(my first concert. Still remember a the pyrotechnics, and we were close enough to see Gene Simmons longass tongue)
1985ish? Jimmy Buffet and the Coral Refer Band live at Six Flags Over Georgia(was told what weed smells like)(have always loved Margaritaville)
1988 George Jones, Vern Gosden, and Conway Twitty at The Macon Colosseum(not a big country fan, but love the old stuff. George and Conway put on great shows. They are legends and am glad I saw them. Conway had more rings on his fingers than Joe Montana or Liberace.)
1993 IRON MAIDEN at Lakewood Amphitheatre (was a kickass show! My 30 something year old female cousin from California took me. She was so valley girlish, but she was so cool. Taught me how to get closer to the stage through security for better seats. Helluva show!)
1994 Pink Floyd live at Bobby Dodd Stadium at Georgia Tech (was leaving for Marine Corp boot camp in 30 days from date of concert. I bought tickets for me, my older brother, and his guitarist, who was also my friend(we smoked pot together....alot)they were $86.00 a piece. My buddy smoked some high dollar weed with me at the concert. What a furtastic show it was! Pink Floyd is by far my favorite band of all time.)
So those are my formidable year concerts. I will return for the new millineum concerts with my soulmate bhutrflai.


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 7, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh God!! I have been fortunate to have seen a few great concerts in my time. I can't even list the 90's. My brother was in a local heavy metal band, so I saw many local and regional acts. But here are my highlights.
> 1978-79? KISS live at The Omni in Atlanta(my first concert. Still remember a the pyrotechnics, and we were close enough to see Gene Simmons longass tongue)
> 1985ish? Jimmy Buffet and the Coral Refer Band live at Six Flags Over Georgia(was told what weed smells like)(have always loved Margaritaville)
> 1988 George Jones, Vern Gosden, and Conway Twitty at The Macon Colosseum(not a big country fan, but love the old stuff. George and Conway put on great shows. They are legends and am glad I saw them. Conway had more rings on his fingers than Joe Montana or Liberace.)
> ...



LUCKY! Getting to see Pink Floyd during their final tour. Great list too!


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 7, 2016)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Oh God!! I have been fortunate to have seen a few great concerts in my time. I can't even list the 90's. My brother was in a local heavy metal band, so I saw many local and regional acts. But here are my highlights.
> 1978-79? KISS live at The Omni in Atlanta(my first concert. Still remember a the pyrotechnics, and we were close enough to see Gene Simmons longass tongue)
> 1985ish? Jimmy Buffet and the Coral Refer Band live at Six Flags Over Georgia(was told what weed smells like)(have always loved Margaritaville)
> 1988 George Jones, Vern Gosden, and Conway Twitty at The Macon Colosseum(not a big country fan, but love the old stuff. George and Conway put on great shows. They are legends and am glad I saw them. Conway had more rings on his fingers than Joe Montana or Liberace.)
> ...


Great list, Okami! Thanks for sharing.  I save all my ticket stubs.  And I bought a tour shirt at every single show I saw.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 7, 2016)

DuranWolf said:


> Great list, Okami! Thanks for sharing.  I save all my ticket stubs.  And I bought a tour shirt at every single show I saw.


Pretty sure I still have my stubbs. I wore my shirts into threads.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 17, 2016)

I've seen so many bands... mainly because a hobby of mine is photography and I focus on shooting shows.

First concert was Godsmack and Metallica - epic shit right there. Had nosebleed seats but it was still awesome!
Slipknot/Lamb of God was pretty sweet. What made it better is that my parents came with me lol.
In no particular order:
Nine Inch Nails
Muse (<33333)
Silversun Pickups
Black Sabbath
Mudvayne
Shadows Fall
Velvet Revolver
Yellowcard
Ladytron
Blue October
Apocalyptica (oh. my. god. so epic.)
Days of the New
Chevelle
Sick Puppies
Roger Waters (The Wall)
Christopher Anton (of Information Society)
Alpha Rev
Alien Ant Farm
Zeale
Gary Clark Jr.
Pearl Jam

And there's probably more notable names, but I can't remember right now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 17, 2016)

Me and bhutrflai got to see Rob Thomas and his guitar player/drummer live in this really small intimate setting. I think thet gave away 100 tickets, but I bet not even 40 showed up. It was pawsome. Bhutrflai always wins stuff off the radio. She's cool like that.
Anyway, it was a great show. And in case you didn't know, Rob Thomas is the singer for Matchbox 20.


----------



## LycanTheory (Nov 17, 2016)

Disturbed 
Korn 
Rob Zombie 
Killswitch Engage
System of a Down
Marilyn Manson
Nonpoint
P.O.D.
Ozzy 
Black Label Society 


That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Nov 17, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Disturbed
> Korn
> Rob Zombie
> Killswitch Engage
> ...


Ozzy!!!!!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 17, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I've seen so many bands... mainly because a hobby of mine is photography and I focus on shooting shows.
> 
> First concert was Godsmack and Metallica - epic shit right there. Had nosebleed seats but it was still awesome!
> Slipknot/Lamb of God was pretty sweet. What made it better is that my parents came with me lol.
> ...


Pearl Jam, Roger Waters, Gary Clark Jr., Velvet Revolver, Muse, Chevelle, Black Sabbath, Metallica...GAH you make me stupid jealous!!!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 17, 2016)

LycanTheory said:


> Disturbed
> Korn
> Rob Zombie
> Killswitch Engage
> ...



Seen P.O.D, but would love to see the rest of them. 

Kudos =3


----------



## Mr.Foox (Nov 17, 2016)

Phobia, Gravewitch, Black Sabbath ( I think ) Godsmack and puddle of mud ( when I was just a wee lad, outside the arena, my parents wanted to see them but I dont think that counts for godsmack or puddle of mud ) Larry and his flask, rum rebellion The devil makes three, tenacious D, so many.


----------



## galaxy-meow (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm a weeb, so the *very* *few* concerts I've been to are:

High School Musical (shut up, i love it)
Miyavi
Kyary Pamyu Pamyu
Anisong World Matsuri ( which included T.M. Revolution, JAM Project, and other J-artists)


----------



## Zenoth (Nov 18, 2016)

Wish  I could recall them all.   Damian, Stephan, and Julian Marley, Snoop Dogg, Smooth E, Equipto, Tech 9, Andrea Nikatina, Immortal Technique, Buju banton, Yellow Man, Steel Monks,  Diesel Boy, Ron D Core, Naha, John Digweed, Rice Cube, countless local punk bands (Idle Threats, Vam Commanders, Konichiwa .....)    That's the problem with music festivals too many artists to remember.  NIN live as well..    Live music is the best music.


----------



## Rabbit-masked-man (Nov 18, 2016)

I saw this Surf-Rock revival band called Swami John Reis and The Blind Shake. It was at this tiny little bar/ club and it was ten bucks for admission.

I had my doubts about surf-rock being all that enticing, but man oh man was I wrong. I had no idea surf-rock could be that pumped up and energetic. I was banging my head throughout the whole set. 

Those guys played amazing live. I got shit-face drunk, got to talk to the band members, and most of them signed my copy of their album. 

Ugh. Good times.


----------



## aloveablebunny (Nov 18, 2016)

tucakeane said:


> Pearl Jam, Roger Waters, Gary Clark Jr., Velvet Revolver, Muse, Chevelle, Black Sabbath, Metallica...GAH you make me stupid jealous!!!



I worked with Gary Clark Sr. for about 2 years. Coolest dude ever. He got me in to see/shoot Jr. I didn't get to meet him, but he put on a hell of a show. I can't wait to try to go see him again :'D

https://www.flickr.com/photos/photo_bunny/albums/72157649029643370 Jr. playing here in Austin, TX


----------



## bhutrflai (Nov 18, 2016)

aloveablebunny said:


> I've seen so many bands... mainly because a hobby of mine is photography and I focus on shooting shows.
> 
> First concert was Godsmack and Metallica - epic shit right there. Had nosebleed seats but it was still awesome!
> Slipknot/Lamb of God was pretty sweet. What made it better is that my parents came with me lol.
> ...


So jelly of Muse & Pearl Jam!! Bet they were killer shows!!


----------



## tucakeane (Nov 18, 2016)

Oh! Forgot. Saw the Arctic Monkeys when they only had one album.

Honestly, they didn't put on a good show. It was nice hearing the music- so THAT was good. But they had no audience reaction or even stage lights and just kinda stood there and played.


----------



## Alpine (Nov 19, 2016)

Last year I went to go see Eminem and Rihanna at Tiger Stadium. Great concert and even had a drunk lady to twerk right in front of me (although be it a tad awkward for me and the guy standing next to me)


----------



## Waraabe (Nov 19, 2016)

I've seen: 
- AC/DC and Axl Rose because he was with them 
- Roger Waters (Member of Pink Floyd) 
- Pete Best (The drummer in The beatles before they got famous)


----------



## DuranWolf (Nov 24, 2016)

I saw Howard Jones just last night. I think it was one of the best concerts I have ever attended.


----------



## Saylor (Nov 25, 2016)

Here are some of my favorite shows I went to: Ramones
Chicago
Slightly Stoopid
GWAR
Social Distortion
Pantera
Van Halen
Flipper
OFF!
Van Orsdels
Helmet
Sloppy Secondz
Reel Big Fish
Five Finger Death Punch
Slayer
Foo Fighters
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Phish
Chickenfoot
Butthole Surfers
Dropkick Murphy's
and finally Flogging Molly


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 7, 2016)

Tickets.......now....


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 7, 2016)

Please.....tickets................please


----------



## Sarachaga (Dec 7, 2016)

I went to a lot of reggae concerts as a child: so far I've seen The Wailers, Alpha Blondy and Morgan Heritage


----------



## biscuitfister (Dec 7, 2016)

I was at umf korea last year so alot of peeps at once


----------



## Andromedahl (Dec 7, 2016)

Ended up seeing some former members of Yes play in San Fran the past Sunday


----------



## aloveablebunny (Dec 7, 2016)

bhutrflai said:


> So jelly of Muse & Pearl Jam!! Bet they were killer shows!!



Totally didn't see this response lol.

Muse was epic. I've seen them more than once and every time it was amazing. They are pretty much my all-time favorite band so yeah 

Pearl Jam was good, I was unable to get really close to the stage (it was at JazzFest in New Orleans so it was PACKED with people), but I was in a VIP area due to my job so I was still able to see and hear them well. 10/10 would see again!


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Dec 10, 2016)

If I had a time machine the first thing I would do is go back to this...


----------



## Saylor (Dec 13, 2016)

Very Hairy Larry said:


> If I had a time machine the first thing I would do is go back to this...



I forgot that I needed to keep my hair long so I could headbang to stuff like this without looking like a fool. So, I had to grab my bass and play along my headbanging wouldn't look so stupid


----------



## Caraid (Dec 13, 2016)

Volbeat, Muse, the Offspring and some names I can't remember. Haven't been to a lot of concerts/festivals, but Muse was definitely very memorable and Volbeat was cool. I'm not a big Offspring fan but my ex was at the time.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Dec 15, 2016)

i saw Sarah Brightman on her 'Harem' tour in March of 04. The concert was great but my date for the night opted out so i had to take one of my guy friends.
...it was awkward.


----------



## Kyarex (Dec 15, 2016)

i haven't seen anyone in concert... my life is boring


----------

